# [Logiciel] customiser Spaces avec différents wallpapers



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2008)

Voici un freeware permettant d'appliquer un wallpaper différent pour les utilisateurs de Spaces. 

SpaceSuit 1.0


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Décembre 2008)

Excellent! :love:
Fonction trés attendue


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Sympa !
Merci Tumb.


----------



## palmagora (4 Décembre 2008)

Seul petit bug : La transparence de la barre de titre correspond au Wallpaper par défaut (Celui en place sans SpaceSuit). Vivement la version 1.1 !

Sinon : Génial !!


----------



## globox3 (4 Décembre 2008)

Super utile. Il ne manque plus que la customisation du dock propre à chaque espace de travail 

oops: http://www.nscoding.co.uk/dock.html


----------



## link.javaux (5 Décembre 2008)

hyperspaces


----------

